# Cansiter on a 29 planted tank



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi from Long Island!

This is my first canister purchase. I recently set up a 29 planted tank (my first) with a HOB filter (Penguin with bio wheel), DIY CO2 and a Plant Gro Bubble Counter Diffuser. The tank is moderately planted. I am considering the Eheim 2224 or the Rena X2. Is this overkill for a 29 gal tank. I plan to replace the diffuser with a DIY reactor in line between the canister and the tank. (Get rid of the surface turbulence and increase my CO2 level) The price of the X2 is very tempting, but the decibel lever and longevity (reputation) of the Eheim might well tip the scale. Will I be blowing my plants out of the substrate or should I go with the 2222 instead.

Thanks in advance for all your help
Jeff B


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome Jeff  

I would go a step down in size... I would go with the Filstar Xp1 or the Ehiem 2222. Both of these will give you plenty of filtration and flow for a 29G tank.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I ran an XP2 on my 29g and it worked great. I also have an XP1 and agree that it is probably a better choice although both can work.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Had an eheim 2213 on my 29gal with no issue. Even cheaper


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your help and info.

Now I just need to decide on a filter!!!

So many filters... So little time!! :???: 

Has anyone have experience with both the Classic and professional series, is the professional series much easier to clean and maintain, or is the classic equally easy?

(Now if I can only get rid of my many species of algae :sad:
I'm hoping the increase in C02 will halt the BBA and the EI fertilization will diminish the rest.)


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

JeffB said:


> Thanks for all your help and info.
> 
> Now I just need to decide on a filter!!!
> 
> ...


I have another ehiem on a 75 gal eheim pro 2028. They are both easy to clean and maintain from my experience. The eheim are built to last that's why I'm getting another 2213 and 2215 in a couple of week. I have never use any other brand so can't comment on them. What can I say. I'm an eheim whore. Don't approach algae as that bad. The way I see it is it's a learning experience. Focus on the plants and have fun!

Thanh


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

JeffB said:


> Hi from Long Island!
> 
> This is my first canister purchase. I recently set up a 29 planted tank (my first) with a HOB filter (Penguin with bio wheel), DIY CO2 and a Plant Gro Bubble Counter Diffuser. The tank is moderately planted. I am considering the Eheim 2224 or the Rena X2. Is this overkill for a 29 gal tank. I plan to replace the diffuser with a DIY reactor in line between the canister and the tank. (Get rid of the surface turbulence and increase my CO2 level) The price of the X2 is very tempting, but the decibel lever and longevity (reputation) of the Eheim might well tip the scale. Will I be blowing my plants out of the substrate or should I go with the 2222 instead.
> 
> ...


I have a 2224 filtering my 29g and it BARELY moves the water! Of course I have to consider a CO2 reactor and an inline heater giving impedence. So I would definately pay the extra money for the 2224 instead of the 2222 and give it a shot. It's whisper quiet and just looks cool!


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

I plan on building an in-line C02 reactor of a Gomer or Hofeizer type. Would the Eheim Prof 2222 or the classic 2213 still have enough flow after going through the reactor.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

JeffB said:


> I plan on building an in-line C02 reactor of a Gomer or Hofeizer type. Would the Eheim Prof 2222 or the classic 2213 still have enough flow after going through the reactor.


Might not be enough if you are using an inline reactor. I just stuck the co2 tube to the intake and use the eheim as a reactor with no ill effect.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

JeffB said:


> I plan on building an in-line C02 reactor of a Gomer or Hofeizer type. Would the Eheim Prof 2222 or the classic 2213 still have enough flow after going through the reactor.


If you're going with the 2213, as guyen mentioned, it can double as your C02 reactor. No need to build anything. But remember it only works with the Classics, not the Pro's as far as I know.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an XP1 on my 29 and an external in line reactor. Works great.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guyan and Raul

I feel safer with an external reactor (besides I like to build things, like my AH lights and folding Hood). If I go with the external would the 2213 or 2222 still work?


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Bert H said:


> I have an XP1 on my 29 and an external in line reactor. Works great.


Thanks Bert, That answers my question!! Bert how loud is the XP1, I was considering it but the Decible issue was swinging me to the Eheim.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Never having had an Eheim, I don't have a direct comparison. But I have both an xp2 on a 50 and an xp1 on the 29, and as far as I am concerned, they're pretty quiet. The 50 sits on a wooden cabinet, the xp2 is underneath and I can stand next to tank and not hear it. The 29 is on a metal stand and the filter is 'exposed' and I hear a slight sound when I stand by it. HTH.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

JeffB said:


> Thanks guyan and Raul
> 
> I feel safer with an external reactor (besides I like to build things, like my AH lights and folding Hood). If I go with the external would the 2213 or 2222 still work?


Seriouly, just my opinion, you wouldn't need an external reactor with the ehiem 2213. It will cut the flow down. I feel a reactor is good for a bigger tank. I too like to build things, have a diy reactor on my eheim 2028 75 gal and work great. Don't get too high on the glue. :drinkers:


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*2213 as reactor*

What do you do, just bubble the CO2 in to the intake of the Eheim? Is this enough to get 30-35ppm??


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

mlfishman said:


> What do you do, just bubble the CO2 in to the intake of the Eheim? Is this enough to get 30-35ppm??


I run silicone tubing from the bubble counter (Milwaukee unit) up to the 2213's intake tube, hard tubing down the intake tube, and silicone tubing (short piece) into a small hole that i drilled above the strainer.

I have a 2.5lb CO2 cylinder that I've been using since August last year, and I keep my CO2 @ 30ppm. If that's not effective/efficient, I don't know what is.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am sure the eheim is quieter, but the XP series is reasonably quiet. I run my reactor (DIY section) on the output of both my XP1 and XP2....not even the slightest issue with loss of flow after adding the reactor.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Gomer 

I placed an order on Big Al's for the XP1, I just could not resist the 'More buck for the dollars' draw.... If I don't get twenty years of use out of it.. oh well. ;-) , as far as the noise issue my tank is in my kitchen with the refrigerator and other misc noisy appliances. I plan on getting the parts for the reactor soon, BTW do you know what size hose connectors I need to hook the reactor to the XP1. I could wait until I get the unit but I am itching to get the plumbing parts and start my project. I can't wait to kill the BBA I have growing in my tank. I just cannot seem to get enough C02 dissolved using the ladder.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*Mod*

So there is some modding required to 2213 to use it as a reactor. It is neccessary to drill a hole in the canister? ANy pics?


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Noooooo, DON'T DO THAT! Those Eheims are expensive. Don't start drilling holes in them. :mrgreen: You feed the CO2 into the intake tube. Go to Petsmart and for $0.99, you can get yourself several airline tube holders that you can suction near the intake tube in your tank. That way, you can count how many bubbles there are for a crude estimate of CO2 content. That way, your canister stays intact just in case you decide to use it for something else.

There's also 90 degree elbow barbs that you can hook one end into the slits of the intake strainer and the other end to your airline tubing. But barbs this small are notoriously difficult to find. I found mine at ACE Hardware store.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a really bad picture I drew, demonstrating what I am trying to say above.










You can also use a twist tie to tie the tube directly to the intake strainer.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

What i've done before and it works quite well is drill a very small hole into the actual eheim tubing on the intake side. Then I plug a barb into it and the CO2 onto the barb. It worked like a champ and I could always purchase more tubing if I didn't like it. I couldn't count the bubbles real well though.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

david lim said:


> What i've done before and it works quite well is drill a very small hole into the actual eheim tubing on the intake side. Then I plug a barb into it and the CO2 onto the barb. It worked like a champ and I could always purchase more tubing if I didn't like it. I couldn't count the bubbles real well though.


What I'll do is unplug the eheim and count the bubbles coming up the tube. The green tube is translucent enough to count bubbles that's if you keep it clean. [smilie=b:

Thanh


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Pro vs Classic*

I can respond to the Pro vs Classic question.

The Pro has lots of neat things added that I think are not quite worth all the parts and potential problems they may involve.

Multiple baskets -- nice, but each has a rubber gasket that has to be kept lubricated and not lost. If you overload one basket you really mess it up, it bows then won't seat right and may break the impeller cover. The basket takes a long time to relax after you unload it. In the Classic, different media are separated by a stiff sponge, use what you want.

Priming button -- needs to be lubricated, I have yet to find out what to use, a Q-tip is too fat, a pipe cleaner too weak. If you don't lube, it won't work.

Flow indicator -- hard to clean and makes noise, some people just remove the ball.

Were I to get an new canister I'd get a Classic. Then I would not feed CO2 though it, I think that is too risky, as the CO2 plus water makes carbonic acid and I think that will eventually damage parts -- and these parts are pricey!

Rubber gaskets for baskets are like $5 and a head gasket is about $25, impeller cover was not too bad, maybe $4 or more. (It was a real bad week when I killed 3 canisters in a row -- thank goodness I could manage with back ups and get parts for repairs by mail)

I have a Pro2thermo, a Pro 2 , a Pro, a Classic, and 2 Eccos. And a fluval 303, a HOT250, an assortment of used Whispers and a Millenium 2000, and a few different sponge filters.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks anonapersona, that was a great breakdown of the pros and cons of the Classic versus the Pro.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*Drawing*

I got you now, Omega. Thanks for the diagram (hopefully your better @ growing plants then drawing though...)


----------

